# How to find someone who will have a specific color tshirt?



## funkedup (Dec 20, 2006)

Ok I posted on this forum alot asking questions and have slowly been collecting up the info while I design my logo and **** -

Now it is all ready however I have two more final questions left.

One of them is, what happens if you are looking for a tshirt in a specific color?

For example, I want one in BLACK - which is fine as most Tshirt printing services have black but I'm also looking for a specific purple/berry type of color as my design looks real nice on it.

This is the color - 



How to find or get a tshirt in this color with something printed on it?

Thnx


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

funkedup said:


> How to find or get a tshirt in this color with something printed on it?


Off the top of my head I can think of three viable options:

1) Look through manufacturer's catalogues for the closest match, settle for that
2) Buy PFD and take them to a dye house
3) Contact a manufacturer and get a custom dye job done


It's pretty obvious which one will be cheapest and easiest, but if having a precise colour is important you're left with the other two.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Have you tried AA? I think they have something very close to that color. "Raspberry".


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Jasonda said:


> Have you tried AA? I think they have something very close to that color. "Raspberry".


I thought so too, but when I put them on a screen side by side they're fairly different (similar tone, but the AA colour is a lot lighter).

(couldn't see anything on Hanes site either, so I think I might have underestimated how easy it would be to find a similar colour pre-dyed)


----------



## funkedup (Dec 20, 2006)

whose AA?..............


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

AA = American Apparel. American Apparel - T-Shirts - Wholesale T-Shirts


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> whose AA?..............


americanapparel.net


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

funkedup said:


> whose AA?..............


American Apparel.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Hahahahahahahaha. Trifecta!


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

You guys are sooooo slow.


----------

